# For sale: Space marines, Ig bitz, Random elves/40k wanted:££ menoth 40k army [UK]



## dandan1350 (Apr 22, 2010)

Hello heretics! Have a few more models of which I decided to put up for sale/trade. I'm not looking for so much in the trade area but will take all into consideration.

First up what I'm looking for: 

Paypal or online games workshop vouchers as I'm in need of direct ordering somethings.

Imperial guard - Chimeras, cadian troops, maybe some other stuff.

Adeptus arbites - MASSIVE WANT RIGHT HERE!

Menoth - Anything for my army except First Kreoss and crusaders.


I have the following items.

Wood Elves:
Unmade and unopened box of wood elves.

Space marines:
5 dark vengeance terminators - Three built not painted, the rest still on sprue

10 Dark vengeance tactical marines - All unbuilt

5 bolters scouts - Built but unpainted

5 sniper scouts - All partially built. All have paint on them

3 Dark vengeance bikes - All built, primed, sergeant has a lick of paint on him.

6 ravenwing bikes - Three unbuilt, three built and primed.

Imperial guard: Bunch of bitz. Ask away I'll have a flick through em'

Pictures on request, all prices are variable nothing set in stone. Need to move this quick so, fancy lending a hand? :3


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Use correct spelling in your titles, it helps with the search function both here and in external search engines. 

Thank you.


----------

